# PlastiDip'd some parts of the new Cruze



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That's a job well done I like the look of it all. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Take it off the engine cover and replace with a different paint. Plasti-Dip is really only good for 250 degrees max, which is cutting it mighty close for use on stuff in the engine bay. Don't want you having it melt/destroy your engine cover in the summer.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Does the plastic engine cover get even close to 250?


----------



## winkdasink (May 28, 2013)

I really want to like the red, but it looks off for some reason. I bet it looks better in person though. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bill.jerson (Oct 21, 2013)

winkdasink said:


> I really want to like the red, but it looks off for some reason. I bet it looks better in person though.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Probably cause plasti Dip red doesn't really pop out its more of a flat red, didn't have time to add clear coating or pearlizer on it yet.



Smurfenstein said:


> Take it off the engine cover and replace with a different paint. Plasti-Dip is really only good for 250 degrees max, which is cutting it mighty close for use on stuff in the engine bay. Don't want you having it melt/destroy your engine cover in the summer.


Figured as much, even though it doesn't go that high I doubt dip was ment to handle high temps.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What I always say , Another Dang Dipped Cruzen !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Always wondered what the ECO wheels look like with only the spokes dipped. Looks nice haven't seen red instead of chrome trim. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

2013LT said:


> Does the plastic engine cover get even close to 250?


Probably not, but seeing as the coolant in the 1.4Ts have been known to get up to 210-215, thats cutting it awfully close don't you think?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of the red (maybe if it tied in a bit more...) but it looks pretty decent.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe some red around the fog lights, and the spoiler if you have one.. that'll pull it all together

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

